# The China Question



## Mediocre Zombie Ninja (Feb 27, 2020)

Something has always bothered me about China's knack for being the king Midas of shit. Everything made in China has always been and always will be, low quality trash that is designed to be pumped out as quickly as possible and designed to break the minute it’s out of warranty. I have never purchased a single Chinese made product that I have ever really been happy with. I guess this might also explain why China’s go to kink porn involves pinching off a loaf on someone else’s chest.

When I speak about China I want everyone to understand that I’m really just talking about the Chinese Government and the manipulative scum bags that run it. I don’t hate all of China, and I don’t hate people arbitrarily, that is because you have to earn my hate, it doesn’t come for free. So why has China earned my hatred? Well let’s get started with investment and stocks. Normally when you invest in a company in America there is a system in place that prevents people from abusing investments. This means that for instance that a company cannot be bought out by the government. The government cannot simply go and buy stocks to the point of achieving control and ownership over a company.


Why is this important? Well in China the government essentially owns everything. Private property does not exist in china. You are only really allowed property until the government says otherwise. This extends to everything, including money, companies, shares, investments, items, and labor. So if everything in China is owned by the Chinese Government then how can anyone invest in a Chinese company? In case you haven’t really caught my point so far, let me break this down Barney style. A Chinese company cannot exist independently from its own government, so how is it that foreign investment is allowed into said companies? These investments are little more than direct investments into the Chinese government. This means that every dollar invested in the Chinese market is controlled and owned by the China itself.


Incompatible Governments cannot do fair trade, fair trade assumes that we are all playing by the same rules and it’s obvious that China has no intention of playing by any rules. China has allowed child labor, theft of IP’s, Chinese based robo-call scams, Chinese funded scam call centers in India, re-education camps, illegal organ harvesting, kidnapping and imprisoning people that have snitched on the CPC and that’s only the things that are put into the spot light. Currently with the concerns around COVID 19 being released, governments around the world are wondering if this is biological warfare coming from China. I personally wouldn’t dismiss the thought after all of the terrible and disgusting things China has done over the years.


China’s experiment in capitalism is a Hoax… what evidence do I have to accuse them of this? Well the evidence is all over Youtube. Giant cities built half assed out of substandard materials all built up and put in place by the CPC (Communist party of China) so dumb American investors can go buy up buildings as investments. If you look at these videos you will see immediately that the foundations and floors have cracks, no one lives there, and many of these so called “investment buildings” have been repossessed by the Chinese government. In some videos the buildings are so badly made that a 27 story building literally fell over onto another building only 1 YEAR after it was completed. Imagine if we built buildings like that in New York? Back to my point, many people that actually did invest in these buildings have lost out completely because China simply came in and said “well we only allowed you to own that building temporarily and now we are revoking it”. So American money paid for an entire city to be built and then instead of getting a return on investment China just gave all of those people the finger in response.


With all of that said here are my final thoughts on this topic. I think the world needs to cut China off completely. We should have never tried to legitimize their economy, we should have never agreed to any long form relationship. America and many other countries have all done more than enough to help China out and it’s not our job to prop up their country, economy, or their people. As a government it is by definition their job to do that and if they can’t they need to be allowed to fail. In short this means that companies like Apple, Nike, and others need to be forced into asset liquidation and no longer allowed to run their companies on Chinese soil. If you want to do business in America you should have to have an American company. That means no more low cost child labor from Africa, China, or Mexico.


----------



## Telomayonnaise (Feb 27, 2020)

Something has always bothered me about China's knack for being the king Midas of shit. Everything made in China has always been and always will be, low quality trash that is designed to be pumped out as quickly as possible and designed to break the minute it’s out of warranty. I have never purchased a single Chinese made product that I have ever really been happy with. I guess this might also explain why China’s go to kink porn involves pinching off a loaf on someone else’s chest.

When I speak about China I want everyone to understand that I’m really just talking about the Chinese Government and the manipulative scum bags that run it. I don’t hate all of China, and I don’t hate people arbitrarily, that is because you have to earn my hate, it doesn’t come for free. So why has China earned my hatred? Well let’s get started with investment and stocks. Normally when you invest in a company in America there is a system in place that prevents people from abusing investments. This means that for instance that a company cannot be bought out by the government. The government cannot simply go and buy stocks to the point of achieving control and ownership over a company.


Why is this important? Well in China the government essentially owns everything. Private property does not exist in china. You are only really allowed property until the government says otherwise. This extends to everything, including money, companies, shares, investments, items, and labor. So if everything in China is owned by the Chinese Government then how can anyone invest in a Chinese company? In case you haven’t really caught my point so far, let me break this down Barney style. A Chinese company cannot exist independently from its own government, so how is it that foreign investment is allowed into said companies? These investments are little more than direct investments into the Chinese government. This means that every dollar invested in the Chinese market is controlled and owned by the China itself.


Incompatible Governments cannot do fair trade, fair trade assumes that we are all playing by the same rules and it’s obvious that China has no intention of playing by any rules. China has allowed child labor, theft of IP’s, Chinese based robo-call scams, Chinese funded scam call centers in India, re-education camps, illegal organ harvesting, kidnapping and imprisoning people that have snitched on the CPC and that’s only the things that are put into the spot light. Currently with the concerns around COVID 19 being released, governments around the world are wondering if this is biological warfare coming from China. I personally wouldn’t dismiss the thought after all of the terrible and disgusting things China has done over the years.


China’s experiment in capitalism is a Hoax… what evidence do I have to accuse them of this? Well the evidence is all over Youtube. Giant cities built half assed out of substandard materials all built up and put in place by the CPC (Communist party of China) so dumb American investors can go buy up buildings as investments. If you look at these videos you will see immediately that the foundations and floors have cracks, no one lives there, and many of these so called “investment buildings” have been repossessed by the Chinese government. In some videos the buildings are so badly made that a 27 story building literally fell over onto another building only 1 YEAR after it was completed. Imagine if we built buildings like that in New York? Back to my point, many people that actually did invest in these buildings have lost out completely because China simply came in and said “well we only allowed you to own that building temporarily and now we are revoking it”. So American money paid for an entire city to be built and then instead of getting a return on investment China just gave all of those people the finger in response.


With all of that said here are my final thoughts on this topic. I think the world needs to cut China off completely. We should have never tried to legitimize their economy, we should have never agreed to any long form relationship. America and many other countries have all done more than enough to help China out and it’s not our job to prop up their country, economy, or their people. As a government it is by definition their job to do that and if they can’t they need to be allowed to fail. In short this means that companies like Apple, Nike, and others need to be forced into asset liquidation and no longer allowed to run their companies on Chinese soil. If you want to do business in America you should have to have an American company. That means no more low cost child labor from Africa, China, or Mexico.


----------



## nagant 1895 (Feb 27, 2020)

Icasaracht said:


> _*Sinophobia intensifies.*_


lol 5 renminbi have been deposited in your account. Imagine telling people that don't want to play three card monty that they have a "phobia" There a plenty of legit reasons not to want to do business in or with China. Lots of reasons not to let global manufacturing have a single point of failure too. It's not an irrational fear.


----------



## Mediocre Zombie Ninja (Feb 27, 2020)

nagant 1895 said:


> lol 5 renminbi have been deposited in your account. Imagine telling people that don't want to play three card monty that they have a "phobia" There a plenty of legit reasons not to want to do business in or with China. Lots of reasons not to let global manufacturing have a single point of failure too. It's not an irrational fear.


 

I Agree with the phobia part. I don't think anyone should be afraid of China. instead people should be pissed off and refuse to buy their products. refuse to support the NBA and any other organization that tries to defend China in any way possible. I remember back in the day when you bought an American product and on the back it had a complete schematic in case you needed to repair it for any reason. now days, everyone is signed into some kind of agreement with communist like language that tells you how you really don't own anything and the company that sold you the item can essentially steal your product back if they feel its not used correctly. honestly i'm disgusted every time someone brings up their new iphone or their fancy tablet or whatever other Chinese made garbage they bought. every dollar spent towards China feels like a jab at what this country used to stand for and the freedom it represents.


----------



## Cheif Bastard (Feb 28, 2020)

Let's also not forget that China is ruled over by a communist dictatorship.


----------



## acmeurquhart (Feb 28, 2020)

Icasaracht said:


> _*Sinophobia intensifies.*_


动态网自由门 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Free Tibet 六四天安門事件 The Tiananmen Square protests of 1989 天安門大屠殺 The Tiananmen Square Massacre 反右派鬥爭 The Anti-Rightist Struggle 大躍進政策 The Great Leap Forward 文化大革命 The Great Proletarian Cultural Revolution 人權 Human Rights 民運 Democratization 自由 Freedom 獨立 Independence 多黨制 Multi-party system 台灣 臺灣 Taiwan Formosa 中華民國 Republic of China 西藏 土伯特 唐古特 Tibet 達賴喇嘛 Dalai Lama 法輪功 Falun Dafa 新疆維吾爾自治區 The Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region 諾貝爾和平獎 Nobel Peace Prize 劉暁波 Liu Xiaobo 民主 言論 思想 反共 反革命 抗議 運動 騷亂 暴亂 騷擾 擾亂 抗暴 平反 維權 示威游行 李洪志 法輪大法 大法弟子 強制斷種 強制堕胎 民族淨化 人體實驗 肅清 胡耀邦 趙紫陽 魏京生 王丹 還政於民 和平演變 激流中國 北京之春 大紀元時報 九評論共産黨 獨裁 專制 壓制 統一 監視 鎮壓 迫害 侵略 掠奪 破壞 拷問 屠殺 活摘器官 誘拐 買賣人口 遊進 走私 毒品 賣淫 春畫 賭博 六合彩 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Winnie the Pooh 劉曉波动态网自由门


----------



## martin123 (Feb 28, 2020)

Funny, no one complained about China when businesses were using them to cut costs and make record profits to inflate your investments.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 28, 2020)

Something has always bothered me about China's knack for being the king Midas of shit. Everything made in China has always been and always will be, low quality trash that is designed to be pumped out as quickly as possible and designed to break the minute it’s out of warranty. I have never purchased a single Chinese made product that I have ever really been happy with. I guess this might also explain why China’s go to kink porn involves pinching off a loaf on someone else’s chest.

When I speak about China I want everyone to understand that I’m really just talking about the Chinese Government and the manipulative scum bags that run it. I don’t hate all of China, and I don’t hate people arbitrarily, that is because you have to earn my hate, it doesn’t come for free. So why has China earned my hatred? Well let’s get started with investment and stocks. Normally when you invest in a company in America there is a system in place that prevents people from abusing investments. This means that for instance that a company cannot be bought out by the government. The government cannot simply go and buy stocks to the point of achieving control and ownership over a company.


Why is this important? Well in China the government essentially owns everything. Private property does not exist in china. You are only really allowed property until the government says otherwise. This extends to everything, including money, companies, shares, investments, items, and labor. So if everything in China is owned by the Chinese Government then how can anyone invest in a Chinese company? In case you haven’t really caught my point so far, let me break this down Barney style. A Chinese company cannot exist independently from its own government, so how is it that foreign investment is allowed into said companies? These investments are little more than direct investments into the Chinese government. This means that every dollar invested in the Chinese market is controlled and owned by the China itself.


Incompatible Governments cannot do fair trade, fair trade assumes that we are all playing by the same rules and it’s obvious that China has no intention of playing by any rules. China has allowed child labor, theft of IP’s, Chinese based robo-call scams, Chinese funded scam call centers in India, re-education camps, illegal organ harvesting, kidnapping and imprisoning people that have snitched on the CPC and that’s only the things that are put into the spot light. Currently with the concerns around COVID 19 being released, governments around the world are wondering if this is biological warfare coming from China. I personally wouldn’t dismiss the thought after all of the terrible and disgusting things China has done over the years.


China’s experiment in capitalism is a Hoax… what evidence do I have to accuse them of this? Well the evidence is all over Youtube. Giant cities built half assed out of substandard materials all built up and put in place by the CPC (Communist party of China) so dumb American investors can go buy up buildings as investments. If you look at these videos you will see immediately that the foundations and floors have cracks, no one lives there, and many of these so called “investment buildings” have been repossessed by the Chinese government. In some videos the buildings are so badly made that a 27 story building literally fell over onto another building only 1 YEAR after it was completed. Imagine if we built buildings like that in New York? Back to my point, many people that actually did invest in these buildings have lost out completely because China simply came in and said “well we only allowed you to own that building temporarily and now we are revoking it”. So American money paid for an entire city to be built and then instead of getting a return on investment China just gave all of those people the finger in response.


With all of that said here are my final thoughts on this topic. I think the world needs to cut China off completely. We should have never tried to legitimize their economy, we should have never agreed to any long form relationship. America and many other countries have all done more than enough to help China out and it’s not our job to prop up their country, economy, or their people. As a government it is by definition their job to do that and if they can’t they need to be allowed to fail. In short this means that companies like Apple, Nike, and others need to be forced into asset liquidation and no longer allowed to run their companies on Chinese soil. If you want to do business in America you should have to have an American company. That means no more low cost child labor from Africa, China, or Mexico.


----------



## Pickle Dick (Feb 28, 2020)

Spoiler: what a lame, spergy copypasta thread



Something has always bothered me about China's knack for being the king Midas of shit. Everything made in China has always been and always will be, low quality trash that is designed to be pumped out as quickly as possible and designed to break the minute it’s out of warranty. I have never purchased a single Chinese made product that I have ever really been happy with. I guess this might also explain why China’s go to kink porn involves pinching off a loaf on someone else’s chest.

When I speak about China I want everyone to understand that I’m really just talking about the Chinese Government and the manipulative scum bags that run it. I don’t hate all of China, and I don’t hate people arbitrarily, that is because you have to earn my hate, it doesn’t come for free. So why has China earned my hatred? Well let’s get started with investment and stocks. Normally when you invest in a company in America there is a system in place that prevents people from abusing investments. This means that for instance that a company cannot be bought out by the government. The government cannot simply go and buy stocks to the point of achieving control and ownership over a company.


Why is this important? Well in China the government essentially owns everything. Private property does not exist in china. You are only really allowed property until the government says otherwise. This extends to everything, including money, companies, shares, investments, items, and labor. So if everything in China is owned by the Chinese Government then how can anyone invest in a Chinese company? In case you haven’t really caught my point so far, let me break this down Barney style. A Chinese company cannot exist independently from its own government, so how is it that foreign investment is allowed into said companies? These investments are little more than direct investments into the Chinese government. This means that every dollar invested in the Chinese market is controlled and owned by the China itself.


Incompatible Governments cannot do fair trade, fair trade assumes that we are all playing by the same rules and it’s obvious that China has no intention of playing by any rules. China has allowed child labor, theft of IP’s, Chinese based robo-call scams, Chinese funded scam call centers in India, re-education camps, illegal organ harvesting, kidnapping and imprisoning people that have snitched on the CPC and that’s only the things that are put into the spot light. Currently with the concerns around COVID 19 being released, governments around the world are wondering if this is biological warfare coming from China. I personally wouldn’t dismiss the thought after all of the terrible and disgusting things China has done over the years.


China’s experiment in capitalism is a Hoax… what evidence do I have to accuse them of this? Well the evidence is all over Youtube. Giant cities built half assed out of substandard materials all built up and put in place by the CPC (Communist party of China) so dumb American investors can go buy up buildings as investments. If you look at these videos you will see immediately that the foundations and floors have cracks, no one lives there, and many of these so called “investment buildings” have been repossessed by the Chinese government. In some videos the buildings are so badly made that a 27 story building literally fell over onto another building only 1 YEAR after it was completed. Imagine if we built buildings like that in New York? Back to my point, many people that actually did invest in these buildings have lost out completely because China simply came in and said “well we only allowed you to own that building temporarily and now we are revoking it”. So American money paid for an entire city to be built and then instead of getting a return on investment China just gave all of those people the finger in response.


With all of that said here are my final thoughts on this topic. I think the world needs to cut China off completely. We should have never tried to legitimize their economy, we should have never agreed to any long form relationship. America and many other countries have all done more than enough to help China out and it’s not our job to prop up their country, economy, or their people. As a government it is by definition their job to do that and if they can’t they need to be allowed to fail. In short this means that companies like Apple, Nike, and others need to be forced into asset liquidation and no longer allowed to run their companies on Chinese soil. If you want to do business in America you should have to have an American company. That means no more low cost child labor from Africa, China, or Mexico.


----------



## millais (Feb 28, 2020)

Don't worry so much about China. The quality of life and cost of wages is rising over there, so all the manufacturing industry is moving to even poorer, less developed countries in SE Asia like Vietnam. Right now the Chinese are able to stay competitive with the Vietnamese because the Chinese have worked their way into the supply chain for all these different products and industries over the past few decades, and the Vietnamese are just getting started with that process.


----------



## nagant 1895 (Feb 29, 2020)

millais said:


> Don't worry so much about China. The quality of life and cost of wages is rising over there, so all the manufacturing industry is moving to even poorer, less developed countries in SE Asia like Vietnam. Right now the Chinese are able to stay competitive with the Vietnamese because the Chinese have worked their way into the supply chain for all these different products and industries over the past few decades, and the Vietnamese are just getting started with that process.


Shame really. I would hate for the Mekong to become the same river of garbage and liquid effluence that the Yangtze and Yellow rivers became. It's with some pride of place that I can not only catch fish in the Mississippi but they aren't aren't covered in tumors or mangled with deformity.


----------



## millais (Feb 29, 2020)

nagant 1895 said:


> Shame really. I would hate for the Mekong to become the same river of garbage and liquid effluence that the Yangtze and Yellow rivers became. It's with some pride of place that I can not only catch fish in the Mississippi but they aren't aren't covered in tumors or mangled with deformity.


Even if the Mekong gets turned into a toxic sludge canal, they will get the last laugh because their Asian carp have already infested the Mississippi


----------

